# University Of Sydney or Macquarie University



## leoudit (May 2, 2016)

Hi,

I have received offer letters from University of Sydney for Master of Commerce and Macquarie for their MBA program. 

Which program is more recognized by the Australian employers and can genuinely add some value to my Resume. I have been working as a Brand Manager with total 7 Year of Work Experience.

Kindly advise so that I can proceed in making the final choice.

Thnx
Neha


----------



## jyl92 (May 5, 2016)

Hi Neha, 
Have you come to a decision?? 
I'm in the MCom program at USyd and would love to chat. Let's PM?


----------

